# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] CS: Touche pas à mon AWP!

## ShinSH

Récemment, Valve avait dépoussiéré son Counter Strike: Source, à l'époque l'un des premiers jeux multis lancés sur le moteur éponyme. Cette mise à jour lui a apporté des achievements, des death cams, et quelques rééquilibrages. Malgré l'évidence de cette amélioration vis à vis de la version précédente, certains PGMs ont trouvé le moyen de râler. Pire, certaines compétitions de CS ont été annulées car trop proches avec cette mise à jour trop impactante au goût des organisateurs.
 La réponse de Valve est simple, leur titre phare sera traité comme un MMO. De quelle façon? Le jeu Counter Strike: Source Beta est de nouveau disponible, et cette fois-ci il vous suffira de posséder le jeu normal pour y avoir accès. Toutes les mises à jour seront d'abord diffusées sur la version Beta avant d'être inclues dans la version finale si les modifications sont concluantes. Espérons que ces précautions éviteront que des antisociaux perdent leur sang froid.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## JeP

On dira ce qu'on voudra, CS est quand même fort dans sa capacité à évoluer quasi pas, mais à regrouper des multiples paliers de PGM, qui campera sur sa CS 1.6, qui râlera au moindre tweak sur CS:S. Alors que quelle que soit la version, le jeu est toujours aussi peu intéressant, depuis le temps.

----------


## Zevka

D'un autre côté le FPS multi n'est, à mon humble avis, pas un genre qui gagne à trop évoluer.

Un FPS tu y joues pour des parties (relativement) rapides, ça a un côté compétitif assez prononcé et sensé être surtout basé sur les compétences, talents et réflexes des joueur, pas trop compatible avec des mises à jours qui changent régulièrement le gameplay.

Un exemple tout simple, je rejoue encore régulièrement à Wolfenstein: ET, là où TF2 m'a lassé incroyablement vite pour un FPS multi, avec ses mises à jour sans queue ni tête.


Bon après CS, ça fait des années qu'il est totalement dépassé en fun et en intérêt par l'immense majorité des FPS multi, c'est pas une mise à jour qui va le sauver ou le détruire.  ::P:

----------


## Walker

Je rejoins Zevka. C'est dommage d'apporter des mises à jour à CS, c'est un jeu austère, spartiate, qui s'apparente plus à un sport qu'à une activité ludique. 
Chez CPC on crache facilement sur CS, mais il faut bien avouer que CS:1.6 c'est un des jeux les plus pointus et exigeants au niveau technique, voire tactique, avec un potentiel de perfectionnement infini. On est loin de la campouse moderne de MW2 qui se couche derrière un enchevetrement de végétation, de briques, de poussière, de blur qu'on ne voit plus tellement les effets graphiques sont nombreux.
Bref, dommage d'ajouter des bidules à un jeu dont la communauté n'a pas du tout envie qu'il évolue. Un jeu de vieux cons, mais surtout un dinosaure de l'époque ou les jeux de shoots étaient vraiment durs.

----------


## Zevka

> Bref, dommage d'ajouter des bidules à un jeu dont la communauté n'a pas du tout envie qu'il évolue. Un jeu de vieux cons, mais surtout un dinosaure de l'époque ou les jeux de shoots étaient vraiment durs.


Me fait pas dire ce que j'ai pas dis ... CS n'est ni tactique, ni "dur", il fait juste semblant de l'être.  ::P: 

Par contre oui, vu l'âge du jeu, je vois mal l'intérêt de le faire évoluer, je doute que ça soit ce que ses joueurs recherche.

----------


## dunadan

J'aime comme vous omettez que la maj à aussi apporté son lot de bugs, et malheureusement chaque petite update depuis le portage en a apporté de nouveaux plus ou moins sérieux/gênants.. Ce pourquoi des gens mafois pas très mature ont fait caca dans leur slip.

D'où la nouvelle phase de béta. Ils n'en ont pas  décidé ainsi ça qu'à cause des rageux hein..


Css a été trashé dès sa sortie, suffit d'y avoir joué 6 années de celà, les 3 années précédent l'update il y avait encore un topic regroupant une liste de bugs long cmb sur le fofo de Valve. J'espère qu'ils vont en corriger un maximum, ne serait-ce que les ombres qui passent à travers tout même le plafond..

Reste que dans mon cas j'ai beau être aussi fan de tactical shooters genre H&D, R6, Swat, RO, OFP, Arma ect... J'aime aussi énormément les Cs pour le skill qu'ils impliquent, ok c'est pas du Quake mais reste que c'est un de ces jeux qui encore aujourd'hui demandent un minimum de reflex pour pas pleurer et aller dire que c'est de la merde pour prépubère après.

----------


## ryohji

> Chez CPC on crache facilement sur CS, mais il faut bien avouer que CS:1.6 *c'est un des jeux les plus pointus et exigeants au niveau technique, voire tactique, avec un potentiel de perfectionnement infini.*


Tu confondrais pas avec SWAT 4 là ?

----------


## Walker

> Me fait pas dire ce que j'ai pas dis ... CS n'est ni tactique, ni "dur", il fait juste semblant de l'être. 
> 
> Par contre oui, vu l'âge du jeu, je vois mal l'intérêt de le faire évoluer, je doute que ça soit ce que ses joueurs recherche.


C'est pas  qu'il soit intrinsèquement tactique ou technique, c'est plutôt la communauté qui a évolué dans ce sens. Disons que le gameplay austère ne permet pas de le faire évoluer dans une autre direction. Mais ça reste un avis personnel. Je rejoue de temps en temps à CS, et malgré plusieurs années passées sur ce jeu dans ma tendre jeunesse, je suis complètement dépassé par le niveau élevé qu'il y a sur les serveurs sérieux. A l'opposé, dans les autres fps j'arrive très vite à de bons résultats. Nulle envie de troller, mais je trouve dommage de d'émettre des critiques primaires à un jeu qui a des qualités évidentes que l'on ne retrouve pas vraiment dans les fps d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## KiwiX

> Nulle envie de troller, mais je trouve dommage de d'émettre des critiques primaires à un jeu qui a des qualités évidentes que l'on ne retrouve pas vraiment dans les fps d'aujourd'hui.


Sniper Ghost Warrior, COD:MW2, Bioshock, Singularity... Ça fait peur pour les _"qualités évidentes"_.

----------


## Walker

> Sniper Ghost Warrior, COD:MW2, Bioshock, Singularity... Ça fait peur pour les _"qualités évidentes"_.


 ::huh:: Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par là?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Chez CPC on crache facilement sur CS


Hahaha.

----------


## KiwiX

> Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par là?


Bah que les fps récents, c'est quand même bien de la merde. Pas tous évidemment, on a quelques exceptions comme Killing Floor, Red Orchestra (on peut même rajouter les fps sous source comme DoD:S).

CS ou CSS, beaucoup de joueurs sont dessus régulièrement ou finissent par y revenir. Et en multi sur CPC, y a moyen de bien se marrer malgré son côté "PGM" au départ. De toute façon, les FFA public, c'est toujours la merde et on y croise une population de neuneus assez impressionnantes.

----------


## Rhusehus

> Blah Blah Blah


 ::huh::  ILLISIBLE !
Essayez le français les gars ! ( "skill" : MuahahahAHAHAHAHahahah !!)

----------


## NaPoJuNioR

Le probleme récurrent sur CSS c'est que les admins des serveurs ont 14 ou 17 ans alors vous imaginez.. Et pour peu qu'ils se mettent à hurler ou plutot beugler au mic en pleine partie ça devient injouable  ::huh::  .Au moins sur les CoD (à part le dernier ofc) ça joue vite, intelligemment et c'est-assez-respectueux.

----------


## gros_bidule

Faut voir,
autant TF2 est hyper sympa sur des serveurs sérieux (je ne prends du bon temps qu'avec les canards, je dois l'avouer, en particulier sur über / scout), autant il devient lourd, lassant, répétitif sur des serveurs de kevins.
J'ai exactement le même sentiment pour CS et CSS : t'as pas une communauté que tu apprécies ou une team, bah t'ennuies et tu désinstalles dès que t'as débloqué deux trois trucs.

Mais qu'ouis-je, m'aurait-on caché l'existence de canards jouant à CS / CSS ? C'est sérieux ? Un vrai serveur avec de vrais gens ? Faites moi un signe siouplé  ::wub::

----------


## jiankhan

> ...il faut bien avouer que CS:1.6 c'est un des jeux les plus pointus et exigeants au niveau technique, tactique...un potentiel de perfectionnement infini...


  :haha: 

Ce qu'il faut pas lire des fois.



Que ce soit la 1.6 ou CS:S, CS c'est un fps ultra simple, voire simpliste. Aucune gestion physique, aucun trick move, netcode foireux et abominable, gestion des hitboxs catastrophique, aucun réel anti cheat depuis sa création...et une communauté de merde, mais de merde...

En plus, ce sont justement ces défauts là qui ne sont pas et ne seront probablement jamais corrigés. Encore ça c'est un peu amélioré avec le moteur source, mais alors juste un peu.

Le summum de l'horreur, c'est la récente invasion de CSeux à urban terror, avec la mentalité qui va avec (cheats, haxs, language...).


Sérieusement, CS, c'est le bas de l'échelle du FPS arcade, le paillasson.

----------


## dunadan

> ILLISIBLE !
> Essayez le français les gars ! ( "skill" : MuahahahAHAHAHAHahahah !!)


Hein ? quoi ?  ::O:   ::huh:: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## AgentDerf

> Ce qu'il faut pas lire des fois.
> 
> 
> 
> Que ce soit la 1.6 ou CS:S, CS c'est un fps ultra simple, voire simpliste. Aucune gestion physique, aucun trick move, netcode foireux et abominable, gestion des hitboxs catastrophique, aucun réel anti cheat depuis sa création...et une communauté de merde, mais de merde...
> 
> En plus, ce sont justement ces défauts là qui ne sont pas et ne seront probablement jamais corrigés. Encore ça c'est un peu amélioré avec le moteur source, mais alors juste un peu.
> 
> Le summum de l'horreur, c'est la récente invasion de CSeux à urban terror, avec la mentalité qui va avec (cheats, haxs, language...).
> ...


Entièrement d'accord avec toi. Dernièrement au boulot on a fait une LAN, et on c'est dit on va essayer un CS comme au bon vieux temps... ben vaux mieux garder CS en souvenir que d'y rejouer.
C'était vraiment mauvais, et cela a vraiment vraiment salement vieilli.

Alors que en effet Urban Terror qui s'inspire de CS, a sur amélioré tout ce qui aller pas, pour en faire un jeu réellement plaisant à jouer.

----------


## Squaresof

Magnifique CPC toujours entrain de cracher sur le jeu qui a fait le plus avancer l'e-sport(FPS) le côté simpliste c'est le succès de 1.6, décor vide, animation simple...etc
Il est tellement simple qu'il faut des milliers heures ou plusieurs années pour atteindre le "skill" ::P: h34r: de bon joueurs.

PS:jamais parler e-sport sur CPC...jamais parler e-sport sur CPC... ::XD::

----------


## jiankhan

> Magnifique CPC toujours entrain de cracher sur le jeu qui a fait le plus avancer l'e-sport(FPS) le côté simpliste c'est le succès de 1.6, décor vide, animation simple...etc
> Il est tellement simple qu'il faut des milliers heures ou plusieurs années pour atteindre le "skill"h34r: de bon joueurs.
> 
> PS:jamais parler e-sport sur CPC...jamais parler e-sport sur CPC...


Ah, je croyais que c'était Quake qui avait justement donné ses lettres à l'e-sport, on nous aurait menti?


Non, effectivement, tu devrais pas, parce qu'en plus, là, on argumente.
La vérité...blessure...toussa toussa.

----------


## Squaresof

Quake? au tout début peut etre mais perso quand j'étais a fond dans les FPS e-sport le plus de lan(dans le monde même en france) c'etait 1.6 pareil pour le cash prize au WCG et autre grosse compét, moi je parle de la période 2004-2007  :;):

----------


## Nyrius

> Sniper Ghost Warrior, COD:MW2, Bioshock, Singularity... Ça fait peur pour les _"qualités évidentes"_.


Tu m'étonne a l'exception de bioshock qui a rien a faire dans ta liste mais c'est sur que ca peur  ::P: 




> Magnifique CPC toujours entrain de cracher sur le jeu qui a fait le plus avancer l'e-sport(FPS) le côté simpliste c'est le succès de 1.6, décor vide, animation simple...etc
> Il est tellement simple qu'il faut des milliers heures ou plusieurs années pour atteindre le "skill"h34r: de bon joueurs.
> 
> PS:jamais parler e-sport sur CPC...jamais parler e-sport sur CPC...


C'est bizarre je croyais que c'était Quake et warcraft 3...
ou Starcraft si on parle avec la Corée du sud.

J'imagine placée ca dans une conversation....
Tu fait quoi dans la vie ? J'ai un super "skill" sur CS ou COD:MW2. j'ai fait un 50/1 avec 70% de HS et 6 kill au couteau.

----------


## Squaresof

> C'est bizarre je croyais que c'était Quake et warcraft 3...
> ou Starcraft si on parle avec la Corée du sud.


Lis mon message en entier avant de parler de RTS, la on parle de FPS  ::|: .

----------


## Lapinaute

Omagad, ils critiquent CS !?!!  ::cry:: 
Si vous voyez une caisse dans la rue, je vous conseille l'itinéraire bis.  :tired:

----------


## dunadan

@jiankhan

A part cracher dans la soupe je vois pas trop où tu argumentes, tes réponses me semblent plus remplies de venin que d'arguments objectifs. 

Si tu étais moins agréssif et condescendant l'on aurait plus de chance de débattre sans que les trois quarts /facepalm et tournent les talons..  ::(: 

Counter-strike est ce qu'il est tu peux détester son gameplay favorisant bien plus la précision dans le tire "aim" et la cohésion en équipe "teamplay" que les pirouettes à la Quake, bien plus gratifiantes pour le skill individuel je te l'accorde.

Reste que le jeu est un incontournable de l'Esport, et celà depuis bien des années... Preuve si besoin est que son gameplay favorise les meilleurs, des compétences qui demandent des années à acquérir. 

La mienne remontant jusqu'en 2003 et Cs1.5,  j'ai eu la chance en 2007 de jouer à deux pas de et contre des teams comme Fnatic, 4Kings, ALTERNATE aTTaX en lan "respectivement le top Suédois, Uk, et Allemand de l'époque sur Css" et j'étais sur le cul face à leur skill individuel mais surtout ce qu'ils arrivaient à faire en équipe.


Bon après si vous haissez le jeu, de votre expérience en FFA, je vous en veux pas. PEACE.  ::wub:: 


Pour ce qui est du netcode c'est loin d'être "foireux et abominable" en lan ni sur le net d'ailleurs, sur le net les problèmes sont essentiellement causés par l'incapacité des joueurs à régler leurs rates ou surtout les admins à utiliser les outils à leur disposition pour forcer des réglages adaptés à leurs serveurs.

----------


## ToasT

> Lis mon message en entier avant de parler de RTS, la on parle de FPS .


Et de Quake justement. Tu parles d'influences, les influences sont un peu des agents novateurs originels.
Ce que Quake a été avant CS.

----------


## cnl_Angus

Ce que j'aime bien avec CS, c'est la qualité et le calme qui caractérisent les débats autour de ce jeu, comme dans les précédents commentaires par exemple. 
Calme qui se retrouve d'ailleurs chez une immense majorité des joueurs eux-même ; quand je jouais en salle réseau il fallait vraiment tendre l'oreille pour repérer qui jouait à CS, en émettant de temps à autre un commentaire primesautier sur l'équilibrage de la "4-6" ou l'emploi du temps nocturne des génitrices de leurs camarades de jeu.

----------


## MystereGomme

> Pire, certaines compétitions de CS ont été annulées car trop proches avec cette mise à jour trop impactante au goût des organisateurs.


Et alors ? Il n'y a que les idiots de l'ESL et les lan de pèquenots qui font jouer CSS.  ::zzz:: 

Il fut un temps ou Steam chiait dans son froc dés qu'un petit changement faisait son entrée sur 1.6. Comme par exemple le retrait des caisses permettant d'accéder a la hauteur d'inferno. Ils l'ont très vite remis quand ils ont eu la moitié du net sur le dos.  ::ninja:: 

Là qu'est ce qui se passe ? Rien.

Surtout qu'il y a des solutions. Pourquoi ils se barrent pas sur *CSpromod* ? Au lieu de ça ils se touchent sur l'ESL, en ffa, et se plaignent d'en avoir plein le derrière par Steam. Pathétique.  ::o: 

Pendant ce temps là, même Guitar Hero a fait son entrée a l'ESWC, c'est dire...  :Emo: 




> Counter-strike est ce qu'il est tu peux détester son gameplay favorisant bien plus la précision dans le tire "aim" et la cohésion en équipe "teamplay" que les pirouettes à la Quake, bien plus gratifiantes pour le skill individuel je te l'accorde.


Mouais... J'ai jamais été un grand fan de Quake même si j'y ai joué à une petite période. Mais une fois que tu vois des duels avec des gros joueurs, tu te rends compte que c'est pas mal du tout comme jeux. C'est pas vraiment inférieur a CS, mais d'un point de vu général les match CS c'est un peu moins rébarbatif quand même.

----------


## Blackogg

Beaucoup de prises de bec pour un jeu qui a plus de 10 ans.

Non, je pense que Counter strike est un de ces jeux dont l'unique but est de divertir, à défaut de nous faire réfléchir. Parfois, il faut accepter d'éteindre son cerveau. On achète alors gentiment son pop corn et son coca, on s'assoit confortablement dans son siège et on en prend plein les mirettes, comme au bon vieux temps.

Ça c'est fait.

----------


## MystereGomme

> C'est bizarre je croyais que c'était Quake et warcraft 3...


Ils sont surement pas les seuls...

D'ailleurs Quake 3 a disparus au profit de Quake Live et Warcraft 3 a Dota dans les pattes.

A un tel point qu'au dernier ESWC war3 se retrouve avec 14000€ de cash prizes et... 25000 pour Dota.  :tired: 




> Tu fait quoi dans la vie ? J'ai un super "skill" sur CS ou COD:MW2. j'ai fait un 50/1 avec 70% de HS et 6 kill au couteau.


 :ouaiouai: 

J'ai un scoop pour toi, même en France, des mecs qui joue gagne plusieurs fois ton salaire en 2/3 journées de compétition et cela plusieurs fois par an. Ça peut atteindre des sommes assez cinglés dés que tu te déplaces à l'étranger.

Les clichés ont la vie dure.  ::zzz:: 




> Me fait pas dire ce que j'ai pas dis ... CS n'est ni tactique, ni "dur", il fait juste semblant de l'être.


Il faut faire une différence entre le fait d'aller jouer sur des serveurs FFA de merde et les match...

Vu ta façon d'en parler je pense que tu ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est, mais en gros : Si tu jouais contre moi et les quelques amis avec qui je mix de temps en temps, il y a de bonne chance que tu ne fasses pas un seul kill en 40 minutes.

----------


## Nyrius

> Ils sont surement pas les seuls...
> 
> D'ailleurs Quake 3 a disparus au profit de Quake Live et Warcraft 3 a Dota dans les pattes.
> 
> A un tel point qu'au dernier ESWC war3 se retrouve avec 14000€ de cash prizes et... 25000 pour Dota. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais l'argent fait pas le bonheur... 
et rien que pour la retraite ca rentre dans quoi ?

----------


## MystereGomme

> Mais l'argent fait pas le bonheur...


C'est pas le sujet. J'aime pas spécialement qu'on se foute de la gueule des gens qui évolue dans l'esport, parce que ça demande énormément de temps.




> et rien que pour la retraite ca rentre dans quoi ?


Les 3/4 du temps les gens qui sont dans l'esport ont des études a gérer et carrément un emploi. Et puis il y a ceux qui se consacrent entièrement a ça, qui sont carrément salarié d'une structure esports.

Je veux pas être méprisant, mais tu es l'exemple parfait de la plupart des gens ici, qui ne pannent strictement rien au milieu.  :tired:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> le côté simpliste c'est le succès de 1.6, décor vide, animation simple...etc


Simplicité grâce à laquelle Kevin pouvait y jouer sur le PII qui servait à son pôpa pour faire sa comptabilité.  ::ninja:: 
Et le côté "pseudo-réaliste" qui titillait les poussées hormonales du susdit kevin à qui le jeu donnait l'impression de savoir se servir d'une véritable arme c'est trop d'la balle tavu !

:iwashere:

----------


## Morgoth

Dingue qu'un jeu aussi moyen (pour ne pas dire mauvais) fasse encore débat 10 ans après.

Au moins la communauté est à l'image dudit jeu : définitivement bloquée et limite passéiste.

Ah oui, j'ai joué à CS, plusieurs années même, avant que ça ne soit connu et après son "explosion".

Même à CSS.

----------


## Nyrius

> C'est pas le sujet. J'aime pas spécialement qu'on se foute de la gueule des gens qui évolue dans l'esport, parce que ça demande énormément de temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Les 3/4 du temps les gens qui sont dans l'esport ont des études a gérer et carrément un emploi. Et puis il y a ceux qui se consacrent entièrement a ça, qui sont carrément salarié d'une structure esports.
> 
> Je veux pas être méprisant, mais tu es l'exemple parfait de la plupart des gens ici, qui ne pannent strictement rien au milieu.


Juste  ::ninja:: .

----------


## MystereGomme

Cette stigmatisation.  ::O:  Faut prendre vos cachets, chacun fait encore ce qu'il veux. Il y a moins d'argent qu'avant, moins de joueurs "de bases" (tant mieux !), mais la passion est toujours là. Quelle horreur effectivement...

----------


## Nyrius

> Dingue qu'un jeu aussi moyen (pour ne pas dire mauvais) fasse encore débat 10 ans après.
> 
> Au moins la communauté est à l'image dudit jeu : définitivement bloquée et limite passéiste.
> 
> Ah oui, j'ai joué à CS, plusieurs années même, avant que ça ne soit connu et après son "explosion".
> 
> Même à CSS.


Ta la nouvelle génération sur COD:MW2 ne t'inquiete pas.  :;):

----------


## Lazyjoe

CS en fait c'était les débuts de la casualisation des FPS tactiques.  ::sad::

----------


## Squaresof

> Simplicité grâce à laquelle Kevin pouvait y jouer sur le PII qui servait à son pôpa pour faire sa comptabilité. 
> *Et le côté "pseudo-réaliste" qui titillait les poussées hormonales* du susdit kevin à qui le jeu donnait l'impression de savoir se servir d'une véritable arme c'est trop d'la balle tavu !
> 
> :iwashere:


  Ha la je crois qu'on change de jeu non? ::P: h34r: MW?

----------


## MystereGomme

> CS en fait c'était les débuts de la casualisation des FPS tactiques.


Ton avant dernier troll était déjà nul.

----------


## Morgoth

> Ha la je crois qu'on change de jeu non?h34r: MW?


Ha non, justement, CS a toujours eu ce côté "pseudo-réaliste". Et ça a sûrement été une grosse raison de son succès (ça a marché sur moi à une époque  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Squaresof

Pas pour moi personnellement lolilol y'a les balles qui traverse les murs  ::P: .

----------


## Morgoth

Si tu penses vraiment que CS est réaliste va jouer à SWAT4 / OFP / ArmA...  ::siffle::

----------


## dunadan

Ce qui m'a toujours choqué même quand j'avais 15 ans c'est l'animation de la M4 et le clickclick à chaque fois que l'on switch d'arme ... bonjour les clichés.  :^_^:

----------


## Guest

> Si tu penses vraiment que CS est réaliste va jouer à SWAT4 / OFP / ArmA...


Je trouve qu'un jeu n'est plus vraiment divertissant arrivé à un certain niveau de réalisme.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Pas pour moi personnellement lolilol y'a les balles qui traverse les murs .


Ben fallait voir parfois les discussions entre certains joueurs qui comparaient sérieusement les qualités des différentes armes, on aurait cru qu'ils les manipulaient réellement tous les jours dans la vraie vie, c'est assez ridicule.  ::|: 

Mais justement ce qui est le plus pénible dans CS c'est qu'il a toujours eu le cul posé entre deux chaises. D'un côté on te présente un shoot à l'emballage "réaliste", de l'autre tu as un paquet d'éléments totalement arcade, ce qui au final fait un mélange assez indigeste de mon point de vue.

----------


## gripoil

C'est marrant de lire "CPC crache sur CS" alors que fût un temps c'était le jeu que tout l'monde squattait sur le forum et à la rédac. (Puis vint TF2 ...)

Quand j'étais au lycée j'm'occupais du club nolife leetzorz et y'avait déjà des débats ultra profonds sur CS vs CSS. Et plus les discussions avançaient plus les exemple téléphonés pleuvaient. Non franchement CS c'est le jeu des vieux cons ... de 14 ans ...
Quand DoD:S et HL² Deathmatch sont sortis le club a attiré bien plus de monde et tous les leetzorz de quake 3 et CS se sont barrés, et c'est a partir de ce moment que c'était 1000 fois plus agréable de s'y rendre.

Pourtant CS reste assez sympatique et autant un jour on va le lancer et trouver ça terriblement merdique, autant 3 mois après on va tomber sur un serveur pas trop bordélique et retrouver le fun de l'époque.

----------


## GNU/Arnaud

> Je trouve qu'un jeu n'est plus vraiment divertissant arrivé à un certain niveau de réalisme.


Exactement.

----------


## Morgoth

> Je trouve qu'un jeu n'est plus vraiment divertissant arrivé à un certain niveau de réalisme.


Ça demande plus de temps et d'efforts, mais c'est d'autant plus gratifiant lorsque l'on y arrive. Et à ce moment-là, c'est divertissant.

----------


## MystereGomme

Bon dieu, ça parle que de FFA...  ::|:  Les gens qui ne comprendront absolument jamais la réelle dimension de CS. Quelle misère.  :tired: 

Fin bon, c'est pas aussi moche que la news. Dommage.

----------


## KiwiX

> Bon dieu, ça parle que de FFA...  Les gens qui ne comprendront absolument jamais la réelle dimension de CS. Quelle misère. 
> 
> Fin bon, c'est pas aussi moche que la news. Dommage.


D'abord, c'est toi le moche.

On se fait quand un ffa entre cpc histoire de se noyer dans la chiasse ensemble, entre consanguins qui jouent à un jeu vieux de 10 ans (omg, quand je pense que certains jouent encore à Deus Ex, Diablo 1/2, Quake 3 et même des jeux des années 80 - voir plus -  ::o: ) ?! 

Ils doivent être sacrément bizarres, ces gens-là.

Le gameplay de CS est là et il survivra encore longtemps, soyez pas jaloux  :Cigare:

----------


## MystereGomme

Y'a encore Diablo 1 sur Battle net non ?  :Cigare: 

Non mais quand même, jouer a CS simplement pour le FFA, c'est passer a coté des 3/4 de l'intérêt du jeux. C'est quand même con.

Et le pire, c'est que tout le monde prend le FFA comme référence dés qu'on parle de CS ici...  ::O:

----------


## KiwiX

> Y'a encore Diablo 1 sur Battle net non ? 
> 
> Non mais quand même, jouer a CS simplement pour le FFA, c'est passer a coté des 3/4 de l'intérêt du jeux. C'est quand même con.
> 
> Et le pire, c'est que tout le monde prend le FFA comme référence dés qu'on parle de CS ici...


Ou sinon, on monte une team l33t CPC et quand on sera millionnaire, on fera des doigts à Nyrius ?

----------


## Squaresof

> Y'a encore Diablo 1 sur Battle net non ? 
> 
> Non mais quand même, jouer a CS simplement pour le FFA, c'est passer a coté des 3/4 de l'intérêt du jeux. C'est quand même con.
> 
> Et le pire, c'est que tout le monde prend le FFA comme référence dés qu'on parle de CS ici...


Juste +1 une war avec 5 potos ça n'a pas de prix  ::P:  pour le reste...

----------


## Ragondin

> Bon dieu, ça parle que de FFA...  Les gens qui ne comprendront absolument jamais la réelle dimension de CS. Quelle misère. 
> 
> Fin bon, c'est pas aussi moche que la news. Dommage.


Faut dire que lorsque tu t'exprimes, ça fait quant même le mec méprisant du haut de sa tour d'ivoire de joueur/PGM/Pro (On insère le nom souhaité).... Peut être que ca n'aide pas non plus.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## touriste

Il est énorme ce topic. Un bon gros troll comme on en voyait plus.

----------


## Dj_gordon

FFA ? Kesako ?

----------


## Morgoth

Free For All.

Chacun pour soit quoi.

Le contraire d'une partie bien organisée entre deux équipes pleines d'organisation dans un esprit organisé.

----------


## GNU/Arnaud

> Free For All.
> 
> Chacun pour soit quoi.
> 
> Le contraire d'une partie bien organisée entre deux équipes pleines d'organisation dans un esprit organisé.


En gros, au lieu que ce soient les équipes qui se flame, ce sont tous les joueurs.

----------


## rfly

c'est amusant de voir que tout le monde a un point de vue. Moi je suis vieux et j'aime bien me faire un CS:S de temps en temps et j'assume :-)

----------


## Sim's

> Pire, certaines compétitions de CS ont été annulées car trop proches avec cette mise à jour trop impactante au goût des organisateurs.


Des compet' très mineure alors, parce qu'il faut être un peu con pour ne pas utiliser le promod pour ce genre d'évènement.
Un peu comme si on m'avait dit un jour dans une compet' de Wolfenstein qu'on utiliserait la version de base et non Etpro.   :WTF:

----------


## dunadan

Oué enfin le CSPromod bien que prometteur n'est encore qu'une béta, les maps de même que le gameplay "bien que par encore au poil" sont copiés de la version 1.6 de CounterStrike. D'ailleurs les modèles de joueurs à la Cs devrait arriver dans la future version 1.05 qui sont plus petit et fin "de même pour les hitboxes" que ceux de Css ce qui va forcément rendre le jeu moins tolérant niveau précision, je suis pas certain que ça soit vraiment ce que les joueurs de Css souhaitent.

Pour fêter la version 1.04, un gros match avait été organisé entre une équipe pro Cs face à une autre équipe pro  du top Css, du peu qui a été joué l'équipe 1.6 se baladait malgré les modèles et hitboxes de Css, malheureusement le match a été stoppé à cause d'attaques par déni de service assez massives..

C'est vraiment pas de si tôt que CSP va remplacer CSS dans les compétitions.

----------


## Bah

Il faudrait plus de topics CS pendant l'été. Ca anime un peu le forum. Si en plus on pouvait bourrer le jeu de DRM, on aurait des discussions vraiment sympas.

----------


## Frite

> Il faudrait plus de topics CS pendant l'été. Ca anime un peu le forum. Si en plus on pouvait bourrer le jeu de DRM, on aurait des discussions vraiment sympas.


Vivement le jour où CSS sera jouable par le launcher Second Life.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> c'est amusant de voir que tout le monde a un point de vue. Moi je suis vieux et j'aime bien me faire un CS:S de temps en temps et j'assume :-)


Pareil.
Par contre je suis jeune.

----------


## MeKa

> C'est vraiment pas de si tôt que CSP va remplacer CSS dans les compétitions.


Hum... Pas si sur, CS souffre énormément avec les communautés scindées.

----------


## merton

Ce qui serait génial ce serait que Valve ne touche plus à cs:s. La maj a fait arréter un nombre très important de joueurs au sein d'équipes du fait des bug apportés, des sensations de jeux différentes (serveurs forcés en tick 66 au lieu de 100...). Peut-être qu'en ffa la maj est un plus mais devoir configurer sa cfg à nouveau pour se mettre au niveau des serveurs, passer certains fichiers en lecture seule, activer/désactiver 15 trucs dans les options multi ça saoul. Le jeu était très bien tel quel.

----------


## yaka

> Le jeu était très bien tel quel.


TFC était très bien tel quel, et pourtant TF2 est génial.
CS n'est pas que joué par de vieux geeks rétrogrades, vive l'évolution des jeux vidéos.
D'ailleurs, le 26 va sortir la nouvelle version du jeu mêlant le mieux stratégie, réflexes, habileté, etc... WORMS !

----------


## Guest

> Ça demande plus de temps et d'efforts, mais c'est d'autant plus gratifiant lorsque l'on y arrive. Et à ce moment-là, c'est divertissant.


Non mais c'est surtout que je vois pas l'intérêt, en fait. Je parle même pas de la difficulté.

----------


## KiwiX

> D'ailleurs, le 26 va sortir la nouvelle version du jeu mêlant le mieux stratégie, réflexes, habileté, etc... WORMS !


Ah ouais le truc a 30 euros qui ne rajoute rien par rapport a l'épisode précédent ? Vivement la news, on va avoir matière a rigoler, encore.

----------


## Morgoth

> Non mais c'est surtout que je vois pas l'intérêt, en fait. Je parle même pas de la difficulté.


 L'intérêt ? Bah, pouvoir faire des trucs que l'on ne peut pas (ou difficilement) faire "en vrai" ?  Et de plus s'y croire grâce au réalisme ?  C'est sûr que ça ne touche pas tous les genres, difficile de parler de réalisme pour un jeu dont le contenu est purement fictif. Alors qu'une simulation forcément...  Je m'éclate autant sur un IL-2 avec toutes les options de réalisme activées que sur un TF2 qui l'est beaucoup moins, convenons-z-en.

----------


## yaka

> Ah ouais le truc a 30 euros qui ne rajoute rien par rapport a l'épisode précédent ? Vivement la news, on va avoir matière a rigoler, encore.


Arrete, y a des chapeaux, c'est cool les jeux avec des chapeaux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest

> L'intérêt ? Bah, pouvoir faire des trucs que l'on ne peut pas (ou difficilement) faire "en vrai" ?  Et de plus ou s'y croire grâce au réalisme ?  C'est sûr que ça ne touche pas tous les genres, difficile de parler de réalisme pour un jeu dont le contenu est purement fictif. Alors qu'une simulation forcément...  Je m'éclate autant sur un IL-2 avec toutes les options de réalisme activées que sur un TF2 qui l'est beaucoup moins, convenons-z-en.


Oui mais je sais pas, piloter un avion ça me semble un peu différent d'une simulation de bidasse.

Après c'est mon rapport au jeu, je dis pas que c'est la Vérité. Mais un truc qui se veut réaliste sans autre chose derrière, ça m'intéresse pas vraiment.

Par exemple Stalker, c'est infiniment plus réaliste que CS:S à sa manière, ça, ça me plaît parce qu'à côté de ça t'as un travail sur l'ambiance, sur l'univers, l'histoire, etc. Alors qu'ArmA ou autre, ça m'inspire pas grand chose.

---------- Post ajouté à 18h55 ----------

Mais on diverge.

----------


## M0zArT

Et Duke Nukem 3D dans tout ça ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Oui mais je sais pas, piloter un avion ça me semble un peu différent d'une simulation de bidasse.
> 
> Après c'est mon rapport au jeu, je dis pas que c'est la Vérité. Mais un truc qui se veut réaliste sans autre chose derrière, ça m'intéresse pas vraiment.
> 
> Par exemple Stalker, c'est infiniment plus réaliste que CS:S à sa manière, ça, ça me plaît parce qu'à côté de ça t'as un travail sur l'ambiance, sur l'univers, l'histoire, etc. Alors qu'ArmA ou autre, ça m'inspire pas grand chose.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 18h55 ----------
> 
> Mais on diverge.


Oui, l'éternelle question du "réalisme pour le réalisme". On peut avoir envie de jouer la bidasse sans avoir envie de s'engager pour de bon dans l'armée... Je vois ça comme ça personnellement, s'approcher au maximum "du vrai". Je comprends que ça puisse paraître bizarre comme fin en soit après hein...

Dans tout les cas, c'est une catégorie à part, nous ne sommes pas encore envahis. :D

----------


## Guest

> Oui, l'éternelle question du "réalisme pour le réalisme". On peut avoir envie de jouer la bidasse sans avoir envie de s'engager pour de bon dans l'armée... Je vois ça comme ça personnellement, s'approcher au maximum "du vrai". Je comprends que ça puisse paraître bizarre comme fin en soit après hein...
> 
> Dans tout les cas, c'est une catégorie à part, nous ne sommes pas encore envahis. :D


C'est surtout que je suis partisan du gameplay au service du jeu, et pas l'inverse.  :tired: 

Mais bon comme j'ai dit, c'est juste que je m'amuse plus comme ça.

----------


## Zevka

> Vu ta façon d'en parler je pense que tu ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est, mais en gros : Si tu jouais contre moi et les quelques amis avec qui je mix de temps en temps, il y a de bonne chance que tu ne fasses pas un seul kill en 40 minutes.


C'était ironique ?  :tired: 
Non parce que la réaction "vient derrière le cyprès, on va se fritter" (avec mes potes bien sûr)... no comment.

D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas du tout le rapport avec ce que j'ai dit.
Je dit juste que CS a un gameplay pauvre (c'est pas dit péjorativement), ça n'engage en rien le niveau des joueurs.

Le jeu de dame a des règles extrêmement simples, mais forcément, si je joue contre un gars qui a 20ans d'expérience derrière, je vais me faire balader.

C'est là mon propos, les FPS multi ne sont pas fait pour évoluer, justement parce que la (relative) simplicité des mécanismes et surtout leur immuabilité reportent l'intérêt sur ce que les joueurs en font, à l'instar de nombreux jeux (non vidéos), ou même sports collectifs finalement.

Après, je trouve personnellement que CS est dépassé question fun par un paquet de FPS multi sortis après lui, ça n'en reste pas moins un pionnier sur plein de domaine (notamment l'e-sport même si ce point je m'en bat la panse).

Et d'ailleurs je savais même pas qu'il y avait du FFA sur CS  ::O: 
Ils ont introduit ça quand ?


PS: CS, j'y ai joué depuis la beta 5, alors tes remarques sur le fait que je ne connais pas le jeu, je vais faire comme si je les avais pas vues.
C'que c'est susceptible un PGM.  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

> C'est surtout que je suis partisan du gameplay au service du jeu, et pas l'inverse. 
> 
> Mais bon comme j'ai dit, c'est juste que je m'amuse plus comme ça.


Je ne suis pas non plus un fanatique du réalisme, j'ai deux-trois références que j'apprécie (surtout les zavions quoique j'ai eu ma période OFP), mais ça s'arrête là. 

Surtout que si je te rejoins sur le fait que de la consistance / matière / background / whatever est la bienvenue dans un jeu, il me semble par définition plus difficile d'en amener lorsque l'on vise au réalisme maximum par-rapport à un jeu moins réaliste, où les développeurs sont plus libres d'intégrer leurs idées même "farfelues" (d'un point de vue réalisme / crédibilité, du style les mutants -  ou anomalies dans Stalker)... D'où le côté austère de la plupart des simulations (sinon elle n'en seraient plus vraiment).

Ou alors je raconte n'importe-quoi, faut pas m'en vouloir, parler sérieusement c'est pas mon truc.  ::ninja:: 

Bon, désolé du HS, je vais tenter de m'arrêter là également.

----------


## Nasma

Et moi qui croyais que c'étais un awm et non un awp dans cs. ::ninja::

----------


## Hardc000re

Pour utiliser un nom déposé, faut payer...

:mecqu'apasd'humour:

Ceci dit, c'est dingue le nombre de pseudos "Cs:s est Mort!" qu'on croise sur les serveurs en ce moment.

----------


## zabuza

Ouais enfin quand on voit tout ce qui a été fait à TF2 ( je pense aux clés d'or.. ) et ce qui n'a pas changé à CS ( enfin, ya les maps, les addon serveur qui viennent modifier 2-3 trucs ), je pense qu'on devrait trouver un juste milieu..
Les 5vs5 de CS sont réputés pour ça.


On peut voir la blague de Blizzard qui voulait que son WOW devienne un "esport" ( avec les arènes ).. lololol, comm e on dit.





> Me fait pas dire ce que j'ai pas dis ... CS n'est ni tactique, ni "dur", il fait juste semblant de l'être.


C'est super con ce que tu dis, mais d'une force assez violente. A ce compte là : « les jeux d'échecs ne sont pas tactique, ni dur .

Le jeu est tel ce qu'en fait les joueurs  ::o: )

----------


## Anonyme2016

Aaaah Cs, j'y ai pas mal joué quand j'étais gamin, depuis la Beta 2 jusqu'a la 1.6 grosso merdo.

Et toujours en FFA avec des copains, pour le fun. Parce que l'esport, je trouve ça naze d'une part, et parce que c'était LE jeu pour rigolay avec les kopaings, qui tournait sur tout les PC et auquel on pouvait s'amuser sans aucun problèmes.


Après les types qui viennent dire "Si tu fait pas de clanwar sur CS, c'est que t'as rien compris a la vie" (j'extrapole mais c'est bien le message), mouais  ::|: .


A la limite chacun fait ce qu'il veux avec ses jeux, je vois pas trop en quoi on peut se permettre de porter un jugement là dessus.


Sinon pour la news, bah en fait j'en ai rien a branler, je joue plus a ce truc depuis au moins 5 ans.  ::ninja::

----------


## Okxyd

Autant j'apprécie tes articles d'habitude ShinSH autant là je trouve que c'est vraiment du cliché gratuit, la communauté Esport est pas terrible mais il y a des gens très sympas, très matures et très fairplay pour avoir eu l'occasion de jouer avec même si la plupart du temps on voit surtout les Kevin à la recherche de leur identité et autres crétins mais c'est comme partout, il faut trier.

Faire passer tout le temps cette discipline pour un truc de crétins décérébrés ça te décrédibilise plus qu'eux, surtout que si on a la chance de jouer en bonne compagnie, l'aspect compétition est stimulant et donne vraiment beaucoup de fun et les matchs pour peu que l'on s'y connaisse un peu sont de bons divertissemenst.

EDIT: Pour ce qui concerne l'article (et oui dans l'histoire j'en oublie l'essentiel), je peux comprendre la réaction de certains car ils ont mis des années à atteindre un niveau et cette annonce risque de bouleverser leurs habitudes, bref Valve ferait mieux de sortir une nouvelle licence car là ils ont plus à gagner qu'à perdre.

----------


## Squaresof

> Aaaah Cs, j'y ai pas mal joué quand j'étais gamin, depuis la Beta 2 jusqu'a la 1.6 grosso merdo.
> 
> Et toujours en FFA avec des copains, pour le fun. Parce que l'esport, je trouve ça naze d'une part, et parce que c'était LE jeu pour rigolay avec les kopaings, qui tournait sur tout les PC et auquel on pouvait s'amuser sans aucun problèmes.
> 
> 
> Après les types qui viennent dire "Si tu fait pas de clanwar sur CS, c'est que t'as rien compris a la vie" (j'extrapole mais c'est bien le message), mouais .
> 
> 
> A la limite chacun fait ce qu'il veux avec ses jeux, je vois pas trop en quoi on peut se permettre de porter un jugement là dessus.
> ...


Et faire une war(clanwar) avec des potes ta essayer ??? je peux te dire que c'est 100 fois mieux que faire du FFA avec des inconnus après peut être qu'avant la 1.6 on jouer pas beaucoup en war , j'ai pas connu :^_^: .

----------


## Rhusehus

> Et faire une war(clanwar) avec des potes ta essayer ??? je peux te dire que c'est 100 fois mieux que faire du FFA avec des inconnus après peut être qu'avant la 1.6 on jouer pas beaucoup en war , j'ai pas connu.


Une "war(clanwar)" !?! Mais c'est quoi ce truc ? Un tournois ? se mettre sur la tronche par équipe ?

Je n'ai plus joué a CS depuis 10 ans, et c'était un jeu très sympa (ça m'as toujours fait pensé au foot, niveau gameplay  :^_^: ,... hm pardon), et aujourd'hui on en entend parler avec des mots bizarre, qui sont pas dans le dico.

"skill","clanwar",etc... la vache on peut en apprendre des mots dans une même journée, faudrait penser a faire un lexique pour le n00b du langage l33tz0R, parce que moi je suis largué et je doit pas être le seul.

----------


## Squaresof

Pour moi clanwar c'est le channel(je sais plus comment ça s'appelle  :^_^: ) de mIRC la ou tout les joueurs chercher des adversaires qui sont en team et de leur niveau: low, low+, mid...etc

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

> Hahaha.


+1

----------


## Gamel

> Une "war(clanwar)" !?! Mais c'est quoi ce truc ? Un tournois ? se mettre sur la tronche par équipe ?
> 
> Je n'ai plus joué a CS depuis 10 ans, et c'était un jeu très sympa (ça m'as toujours fait pensé au foot, niveau gameplay ,... hm pardon), et aujourd'hui on en entend parler avec des mots bizarre, qui sont pas dans le dico.
> 
> "skill","clanwar",etc... la vache on peut en apprendre des mots dans une même journée, faudrait penser a faire un lexique pour le n00b du langage l33tz0R, parce que moi je suis largué et je doit pas être le seul.


Un clanwar c'est un match par équipes faites d'avance, en général 5v5. Faut pas éxagérer, le lexique cs est pas vraiment compliqué, un niveau d'anglais "collège" et quelques heures "d'immersion culturelle" sur un serveur devraient largement te suffire. Et aujourd'hui les mots sont les mêmes partout, de fps en fps et de mmo en mmo c'est le même vocabulaire.

Je trouve assez moyen le ton condescendant de certains ici. Le coup du "c'est un jeu peuplé de kévins", le bon vieux "c'était mieux avant, pendant la béta x" ou encore "les pgm font chier le monde avec leur jeu vieux de 10 ans, qu'ils jouent à des trucs plus récents, c'est des aigris et des rétrogrades",...ça commence à bien faire. 
Cs c'est un espace de compétition incroyable, pour peu que vous ayez la chance de trouver 4 potes pour jouer sérieusement, ça devient génial, on en frissonne. C'est comme les sports co, lorsqu'on joue en match officiel c'est plus la même histoire. Alors arrêtez d'en vouloir aux pgm (et à une bonne partie de la communauté aussi) lorsqu'ils demandent un jeu stable (donc figé). Ca vous amuserait le dimanche après-midi sur un terrain de foot que les tirs 1 mètre au dessus de la barre, ben en fait, ils rentrent?

----------


## Riptor75

Je viens de lire quelque page la ca atteint presque le niveau jeuvideo.com continue vous y êtes presque!

----------


## dunadan



----------


## LaVaBo

> Je trouve assez moyen le ton condescendant de certains ici. Le coup du "c'est un jeu peuplé de kévins", le bon vieux "c'était mieux avant, pendant la béta x" ou encore "les pgm font chier le monde avec leur jeu vieux de 10 ans, qu'ils jouent à des trucs plus récents, c'est des aigris et des rétrogrades",...ça commence à bien faire. 
> Cs c'est un espace de compétition incroyable, pour peu que vous ayez la chance de trouver 4 potes pour jouer sérieusement, ça devient génial, on en frissonne. C'est comme les sports co, lorsqu'on joue en match officiel c'est plus la même histoire. Alors arrêtez d'en vouloir aux pgm (et à une bonne partie de la communauté aussi) lorsqu'ils demandent un jeu stable (donc figé). Ca vous amuserait le dimanche après-midi sur un terrain de foot que les tirs 1 mètre au dessus de la barre, ben en fait, ils rentrent?


En résumé :
1 - Une news qui attaque gratuitement une communauté

2 - La communauté qui vient se plaindre, avec en particuliers des intervenants parfois aggressifs, choqués des attaques, et qui se répandent en long, en large et en travers sur tous les points positifs de leur hobby

3 - Le reste du forum qui prend position contre cette communauté, 50% par dérision parce qu'il y a trop de 1er degré, 50% qui se sent attaqué si CPC est attaqué et répond au 1er degré.

4 - "Ouais mais c'est eux qu'ont commencé"

5 - "Non c'est eux qu'ont commencé"

6 - Revenir à l'étape 2 ou 3 aléatoirement, jusqu'à épuisement des participants, plus ou moins aidés en cela par les poings virtuels vengeurs de la modération.
______________________________________

Ca s'est passé comme ça pour WoW, pour Second Life, pour CS, peut-être bien pour DDR, et sûrement plein d'autres.

Bref, Gamel, ça ne sert à rien d'argumenter, tout pertinents ou lucides que soient tes arguments, on est déjà rentrés dans le cercle infernal des petits trolls, qui courent en rond jusqu'à filer la gerbe.
Ah et au milieu y'a Oni-Oni qui essaie de détourner l'attention des derviches poilus, mais ça marche pas bien.

----------


## AgentDerf

*CS réaliste???*

Tu es quand même pas entrain de dire que CS c'est réaliste??? ::huh:: 
A part les "décors", le skins des gars et les armes qui ressemble à des vrai modèles (le cas de 99% des FPS), CS et tous sauf réaliste dans le gameplay.
Car bon vider un chargeur de MP5 ou 3 ou 4 coup de pompe (fusil) dans le dos d'un gars sans qu'il s'écroule faut le vivre.
Avec en parallèle un tir de AWP dans un pied qui dépasse le tue sur le coup un gars full vie.
La visé super hasardeuse, (combien de vois avec le silencieux et le viseur sur la tête du gars en tirant par petite rafale je le bute pas, alors que dés-fois en arrosant au hazard 2m au dessus tu fais des headshots...).

Bref CS c'est tous sauf réaliste, c'est du jeux-video pur jus, avec PV et armure, des hits box à connaitre par coeur pour savoir que le headshot se fait pas exactement sur la tête mais un peu plus haut, etc..

Réaliste je veux bien il y a 10 ans quand à coté tu avais un quake/unreal ou le gars il fallait 150 balles gathing ou 3 rocket pour butter un gars avec 200HP.
Mais maintenant en ou le moindre FPS moderne tu butes un gars en 3 ou 8 balles max, CS il fait un peu tache niveau réalisme.

Edit : autant pour moi Morgoth, c'est corrigé.

----------


## Morgoth

Oula, relis mes messages, je n'ai jamais dit que CS était réaliste, bien au contraire. :-)

----------


## merton

> CS n'est pas que joué par de vieux geeks rétrogrades, vive l'évolution des jeux vidéos.


Ce n'est pas une question d'être rétrograde mais emmerder les joueurs compétitifs n'est juste pas très malin. Si vous voulez des véhicules, de nouvelles postures, d'autres équipements, des kikoo achievement/domination y'a d'autres titres. Css à un gameplay simpliste ce qui te permet de te concentrer sur les strat',les info ingame et le teamplay de manière plus poussée que certains titres avec 15 classes, 23 véhicules et 48 joueurs. Perso j'aime css en team mais parfois j'a des envie de jeux plus touffus et la je me fais un arma2.

----------


## aRthuR bRown

De toute façon le vrai puriste de Counter Strike est resté à la version 1.6 puisque source "était pour les noobs" (donc pourri) donc là on a le retour de ce joyeux débat stérile.

Et puis le joueur qui râle a le jeu donc il ne va pas l'acheter à nouveau... Donc Valve doit relativement s'en taper.

----------


## ShinSH

Si vous pouviez attendre 5 secondes avant la reprise des trolls du débat, je suis à court de popcorn.

----------


## Bah

> Alors arrêtez d'en vouloir aux pgm (et à une bonne partie de la communauté aussi) lorsqu'ils demandent un jeu stable (donc figé). Ca vous amuserait le dimanche après-midi sur un terrain de foot que les tirs 1 mètre au dessus de la barre, ben en fait, ils rentrent?


Les règles des sports (et les consignes données aux arbitres, ce qui change aussi la façon de jouer) évoluent au fil des années. C'est d'ailleurs marrant ton analogie, parce que le basket est justement en train de changer son terrain, ainsi que la règle de passage en force sous le panneau.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et moi je comprends toujours pas qu'on puisse comparer la pratique des jeux vidéo à celle d'un sport. ::|:

----------


## dunadan

Mais pourquoi dont? Le CIO reconnait bien le jeu d’échecs comme un sport. Tant qu'il y a de la compétition tu sais.. C'est pas comme si le sens du mot sport n'avait pas évolué avec le temps. Faut pas être psychorigide comme ça.  :;):

----------


## Guest

> Je viens de lire quelque page la ca atteint presque le niveau jeuvideo.com continue vous y êtes presque!

----------


## MystereGomme

> C'était ironique ? 
> Non parce que la réaction "vient derrière le cyprès, on va se fritter" (avec mes potes bien sûr)... no comment.


Ben voyons. Ça t'arrangerais ? C'est du troll ou pas là ? On peut enfin discuter correctement ?

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que beaucoup de gens ici, toi y compris apparemment, pensent que CS se résume a ses milliards de serveurs de merdes de FFA ou n'importe qui joue n'importe comment sur des 32 slots avec le mod Warcraft.  :^_^: 

Surprise, ce n'est pas vraiment le cas. J'ai vu vite fait que quelqu'un parlait de clanwar. Si t'as jamais entendu parler de clanwar, c'est que t'as jamais joué a CS. C'est pas plus compliqué que ça.

Nyrius me dit par msn que c'est du troll. Et ben dit donc on a bien rigoler.  ::o:  Je sais que je suis un sacré petit connard parfois. Mais là... On est presque au niveau des merdes que je postais sur team-aaa.com quand j'avais 15 ans.

* n u l a c h i e r*

PS : 8 points remaining, prêt a tous vous les enfoncer uns à uns avec amour.

----------


## Guest

> Ben voyons. Ça t'arrangerais ? C'est du troll ou pas là ? On peut enfin discuter correctement ?
> 
> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que beaucoup de gens ici, toi y compris apparemment, pensent que CS se résume a ses milliards de serveurs de merdes de FFA ou n'importe qui joue n'importe comment sur des 32 slots avec le mod Warcraft. 
> 
> Surprise, ce n'est pas vraiment le cas. J'ai vu vite fait que quelqu'un parlait de clanwar. Si t'as jamais entendu parler de clanwar, c'est que t'as jamais joué a CS. C'est pas plus compliqué que ça.
> 
> Nyrius me dit par msn que c'est du troll. Et ben dit donc on a bien rigoler.  Je sais que je suis un sacré petit connard parfois. Mais là... On est presque au niveau des merdes que je postais sur team-aaa.com quand j'avais 15 ans.
> 
> * n u l a c h i e r*
> ...

----------


## MystereGomme

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/775302b...3d894555b5.jpg

----------


## Nyrius

> Un clanwar c'est un match par équipes faites d'avance, en général 5v5. Faut pas éxagérer, le lexique cs est pas vraiment compliqué, un niveau d'anglais "collège" et quelques heures "d'immersion culturelle" sur un serveur devraient largement te suffire. Et aujourd'hui les mots sont les mêmes partout, de fps en fps et de mmo en mmo c'est le même vocabulaire.
> 
> Je trouve assez moyen le ton condescendant de certains ici. Le coup du "c'est un jeu peuplé de kévins", le bon vieux "c'était mieux avant, pendant la béta x" ou encore "les pgm font chier le monde avec leur jeu vieux de 10 ans, qu'ils jouent à des trucs plus récents, c'est des aigris et des rétrogrades",...ça commence à bien faire. 
> Cs c'est un espace de compétition incroyable, pour peu que vous ayez la chance de trouver 4 potes pour jouer sérieusement, ça devient génial, on en frissonne. C'est comme les sports co, lorsqu'on joue en match officiel c'est plus la même histoire. Alors arrêtez d'en vouloir aux pgm (et à une bonne partie de la communauté aussi) lorsqu'ils demandent un jeu stable (donc figé). Ca vous amuserait le dimanche après-midi sur un terrain de foot que les tirs 1 mètre au dessus de la barre, ben en fait, ils rentrent?





> En résumé :
> 1 - Une news qui attaque gratuitement une communauté
> 
> 2 - La communauté qui vient se plaindre, avec en particuliers des intervenants parfois aggressifs, choqués des attaques, et qui se répandent en long, en large et en travers sur tous les points positifs de leur hobby
> 
> 3 - Le reste du forum qui prend position contre cette communauté, 50% par dérision parce qu'il y a trop de 1er degré, 50% qui se sent attaqué si CPC est attaqué et répond au 1er degré.
> 
> 4 - "Ouais mais c'est eux qu'ont commencé"
> 
> ...


Ce post, ce topic mérite d'être au panthéon du troll.
C'est bien connu chez cpc, la communauté tape sur tout ce qui est populaire et bien vu par le plus grand monde. (WoW, Second Life etc...)

Bon moi j'ai arreté dans le troll sur CS, l'esport et les PGM (

Spoiler Alert! 


Petit Gamer Minable ?  ::ninja::  )



Un dernier pour la route...  :^_^:

----------


## MystereGomme

Arrête un peu... Ce topic est d'une pauvreté affligeante.

Populaire ?  ::O:  Même les serveurs ffa se font de plus en plus rare et c'est bourré de no-steam des pays de l'est... Et même s'il y a encore de quoi faire tourner la machine et les vrai lan, il suffit de se rendre sur IRC pour se rendre compte que la "c0mun@ut3" a fondu comme neige au soleil. Donc bon...  :tired:

----------


## nocolkte

J'ai du mal à voir comment on peut comparer un jeu qui a déjà quelques années et qui n'a pas vraiment évolué, avec des fps récents... Oo Faut quant même se dire que CS a été un excellent jeu (on y a tous joué au moins une fois), tout comme half life, il fait parti des jeux mythiques. Bien sur que si on y joue maintenant, ça aura sacrément vieilli.

----------


## Banaste

Là où je ne comprends pas, c'est que CSS n'a jamais servi de référence en e- sport. C'est toujours cet antique et glorieux CS 1.6 qui servait de support aux compéts.

----------


## ToasT

> Mais pourquoi dont? Le CIO reconnait bien le jeu d’échecs comme un sport. Tant qu'il y a de la compétition tu sais.. C'est pas comme si le sens du mot sport n'avait pas évolué avec le temps. Faut pas être psychorigide comme ça.


Le problème réside justement dans la psychorigidité, dont tu fais preuve certainement sans t'en rendre compte. Qu'il y ait des compétitions, OK. C'est du serious business, on peut avoir du niveau, il y a des war, ça se joue en collectif, OK.

Mais que tu appelles ça un SPORT, là, faut que t'ailles voir un ophtalmo. Et l'argument d'autorité est totalement hors-sujet ici. C'est comme dire que tu es le plus beau parce que ta grand mère l'a dit. C'est bancal comme argumentation. 
Dire SPORT, coco, ça me fait plus penser à des fous qui courent sur de l'herbe à 15 avec un ballon ovale, ça me fait penser à des mecs en chaise roulante sur des pistes d'athlétisme, ça me fait certainement pas penser à des mecs sur une chaise qui regardent des pixels bouger. Ça me fait certainement pas non plus penser à des mecs sur une chaise qui regardent des figurines en bois.

Alors ta psychorigidité, fais la un peu tremper dans de l'eau chaude, et souviens toi que CS (1.6 ou Source, hein) c'est un jeu, avec des pixels. Il peut être collectif, il peut y avoir du niveau, mais c'est un jeu. Pas un sport.



Teocali

----------


## dunadan

Hmm j'ai comme un doute sur ta compréhension du mot psychorigidité là..

M'enfin c'est pas grave  :;):

----------


## ToasT

> Hmm j'ai comme un doute sur ta compréhension du mot psychorigidité là..
> 
> M'enfin c'est pas grave


 "On parle également de psychorigidité ou pensée psychorigide : le  patient n'accepte aucun argument extérieur, qu'il soit positif ou  négatif."

----------


## redR

La simplicité du gameplay de cs 1.6 en fait sa richesse (recul des armes, exploitation des bugs flash, des ducks, le teamplay, les moves, les timings parfait ect..) Arriver à un certain niveau (pas celui de "clanwar.fr" comme j'entends ici) tu te rends compte vraiment de l'abondance de fun que tu peux en tirer. Ce n'est pas pour rien si dans les groooosses lan partys (pas les momolans j'entends par là) celles où il y a un enjeu de taille, que cs 1.6 est toujours bien présent notamment en Europe, rappelez vous les Etats-Unis avec leur ligues CS:S avec des cash prices énoooormes ça a fait migrer pas mal de grosses structures sur Source et pourtant malgré l'argent en jeu cela n'a fonctionné..
Certes les derniers fps tels que COD:MW2 ou BF:BC2 fournissent beaucoup plus de réalismes mais les maps sont beaucoup plus grandes, il y a des classes, un système évolutif de grades ect ect ce n'est pas vraiment comparable puisque les 3/4 des joueurs font du ffa là où les 2/3 des joueurs cs (par sa communauté qui diminue au fil du temps) ne font que des matches 5v5 avec un certain niveau (le ffa n'est vraiment mais vraiment pas représentatif du jeu en lui même).
On va dire que cs c'est du "nostalgeek" oldschool avec une parfaite approche du gameplay qui en fait un jeu tout de même poussé (dans un certains sens j'entends par là).

----------


## dunadan

> "On parle également de psychorigidité ou pensée psychorigide : le  patient n'accepte aucun argument extérieur, qu'il soit positif ou  négatif."


"une personne psychorigide est (aussi) généralement perçue comme carthésienne, désespérément raide et dénuée de fantaisie, d'impulsivité et d'affectivité."

Bien mais tu as quand même du culot de ma balancer ça à la figure tout en défendant corps et âme une conception du sport datant de l'antiquité. M'enfin breff, soyons d'accord sur notre désaccord.  ::P:

----------


## Guest

Tout ça c'est d'la branlette.

----------


## Euklif

Non.
La branlette, c'est agréable à la base  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ShinSH

Sinon si vous voulez faire de l'e-sport, y'a DDR.

----------


## ToasT

> "une personne psychorigide est (aussi) généralement perçue comme carthésienne, désespérément raide et dénuée de fantaisie, d'impulsivité et d'affectivité."
> 
> Bien mais tu as quand même du culot de ma balancer ça à la figure tout en défendant corps et âme une conception du sport datant de l'antiquité. M'enfin breff, soyons d'accord sur notre désaccord.


On ne nourrit pas le troll, mais tu restes psychorigide. Le problème, c'est qu'on ne peut pas te convaincre, c'est le plus grand problème de la bêtise, surtout qu'à la base, c'est pas à toi que je m'adressais... 
A la rigueur, j'en ai vraiment rien à faire de me prendre des points, donc je vais te dire ce que je pense. 
Tu parles de ma vision des sports rétrograde, mais malgré le fait que tu "vives avec ton temps", t'en demeures pas moins pitoyable à essayer de faire passer ton point & click pour un sport. C'est un jeu. Juste un jeu. 
Le fait de suer devant ton écran LCD 22" n'est pas une preuve ni un alibi.

----------


## gripoil

> Sinon si vous voulez faire de l'e-sport, y'a DDR.


Putain j'allais le dire. Certes e-competition ça serait moche. Mais il est ou le sport dans l'e-sport ? Y'a même pas des vrais supporters, pas de dopage, pas de polémiques avec des biatch de 17 ans offerte a un anniversaire. Et les joueurs sont même pas rémunérés grassement et ils font pas de pub pour nike et kinder bueno !
Venez suer sur DDR y'a les bons côtés du sport, les bons côtés de la compétition et le bons côté du jeu vidéo. Y'a pas les biatch mais y'a des filles pas trop vilaines  ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

> Putain j'allais le dire. Certes e-competition ça serait moche. Mais il est ou le sport dans l'e-sport ? Y'a même pas des vrais supporters, pas de dopage, pas de polémiques avec des biatch de 17 ans offerte a un anniversaire. Et les joueurs sont même pas rémunérés grassement et ils font pas de pub pour nike et kinder bueno !
> Venez suer sur DDR y'a les bons côtés du sport, les bons côtés de la compétition et le bons côté du jeu vidéo. Y'a pas les biatch mais y'a des filles pas trop vilaines


Déconne pas, on va rencontrer Ackbar avec son baladeur crachant de la J-Pop.  :^_^:

----------


## gripoil

> Déconne pas, on va rencontrer Ackbar avec son baladeur crachant de la J-Pop.


Mais non il est nul a ddr. Bon quand on a l'occasion de jouer a DDR j'accepte de jouer sur de la jpop pour lui faire plaisir mais après je saigne des oreilles les 3 jours qui suivent.

Enfin en tous cas y'a un vilain troll qu'a dit que Shinsh méprisait la communauté esport ou jsépakoi portnawak. J'suis déçu qu'il n'ai pas répondu par une vidéo de ses exploits  ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

> Enfin en tous cas y'a un vilain troll qu'a dit que Shinsh méprisait la communauté esport ou jsépakoi portnawak. J'suis déçu qu'il n'ai pas répondu par une vidéo de ses exploits


C'est petit ce que tu fais... C'est vraiment petit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Percolator42

> On ne nourrit pas le troll, mais tu restes psychorigide. Le problème, c'est qu'on ne peut pas te convaincre, c'est le plus grand problème de la bêtise, surtout qu'à la base, c'est pas à toi que je m'adressais... 
> A la rigueur, j'en ai vraiment rien à faire de me prendre des points, donc je vais te dire ce que je pense. 
> Tu parles de ma vision des sports rétrograde, mais malgré le fait que tu "vives avec ton temps", t'en demeures pas moins pitoyable à essayer de faire passer ton point & click pour un sport. C'est un jeu. Juste un jeu. 
> Le fait de suer devant ton écran LCD 22" n'est pas une preuve ni un alibi.


J'ai un peu du mal à te comprendre, n'importe quel sport est un jeu aussi. Comment différencier un sport d'un jeu?
E-sport est le bon mot.

----------


## dunadan

> c'est pas à toi que je m'adressais...


Tu as quoté la mauvaise personne alors. Mais tu restes migron quand tu t'énerves. Petite précision quand même je fais plus d'Esport, mon dernière match remontant à il y a 3 ans quelques mois avant d'avoir mon BAC, donc bon je m'en bat un peu les ...  ::): 




> On ne nourrit pas le troll


Enfin quelque chose "d'intélligent". On se rejoind au moins sur un point.  :;):

----------


## ShinSH

> Enfin en tous cas y'a un vilain troll qu'a dit que Shinsh méprisait la communauté esport ou jsépakoi portnawak. J'suis déçu qu'il n'ai pas répondu par une vidéo de ses exploits


Non mais pour les vrais pratiquants d'eSport sur Counter Strike, DDR c'est pas un eSport tu vois, y'a pas de stratégie, y'a pas le moment de tension que tu as parce que TU DOIS viser la tête pour tuer en un coup, et sur DDR y'a des filles, c'est moche les filles dans l'eSport parce que ca retire aux nerds leur seul moyen de ne pas avoir à faire des efforts pour socialiser t'as vu.  ::ninja:: 

Oui, c'est une phrase de cinq lignes pour me mettre au niveau des pavés que j'ai pu lire plus haut.

----------


## MystereGomme

> Non mais pour les vrais pratiquants d'eSport sur Counter Strike, DDR c'est pas un eSport tu vois


Ben moi j'trouve ça rigolo DDR.  :Emo:

----------


## ToasT

> Comment différencier un sport d'un jeu?


Hahaha. Non mais excuse-moi percolator, mais relis-toi. Sereinement.




> Mais tu restes migron quand tu t'énerves. Petite précision quand même je fais plus d'Esport, mon dernière match remontant à il y a 3 ans quelques mois avant d'avoir mon BAC, donc bon je m'en bat un peu les ...


Migron, je sais pas, mais mignon, je sais, ne t'inquiète pas.
Ton "e"-sport, à la rigueur, je m'en bats le reblochon. Et si toi-même tu t'en battais réellement, tu ne serais même pas intervenu dans ce débat en faveur de l'"e-lololo"sport. 

Je mettais les points sur les "i" concernant ta _discipline_. Effectivement j'ai mal quoté, mais j'ai quoté le dernier qui parlait de compétition, de sport et d'astiquage de manche. Cs (1.6 ou Source) reste un jeu, qu'on peut pratiquer à haut niveau, certes, mais faut arrêter de se prendre au sérieux. Ce que tu fais apparemment, au nom d'un groupe de l33tz0rz (ah ouais mais j'ai fait ça quand je passais mon bac OLOLOLOL). Donc ta pseudo répartie, s'il te plaît garde-la pour ta cour d'école, et essaye de te prendre un peu moins au sérieux.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h24 ----------




> Ben moi j'trouve ça rigolo DDR.


Par exemple, essaye de prendre ça en exemple.
OLOL IL SAY RAYPAYTAY.

----------


## Nyrius

> Non mais pour les vrais pratiquants d'eSport sur Counter Strike, DDR c'est pas un eSport tu vois, y'a pas de stratégie, y'a pas le moment de tension que tu as parce que TU DOIS viser la tête pour tuer en un coup, et sur DDR y'a des filles, c'est moche les filles dans l'eSport parce que ca retire aux nerds leur seul moyen de ne pas avoir à faire des efforts pour socialiser t'as vu. 
> 
> Oui, c'est une phrase de cinq lignes pour me mettre au niveau des pavés que j'ai pu lire plus haut.


Pas faux on transpire plus a DDR que a CS.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## dunadan

Mais il est fou  ::P: h34r:

----------


## ToasT

> Mais il est fou h34r:


Règles #1 et 2. De plus, on ne leech pas des images de là-bas, ça ne marche pas.
P.S. : "MER IL ET FOU"

----------


## CaeDron

Et le guide qui va avec : http://www.nioutaik.fr/index.php/200...l-art-du-troll

Et le pop-corn. Ne pas oublier le pop-corn  ::O: 

Au moins, la prochaine fois, nous aurons droit à de véritables trolls professionnels, capables de déchainer les fureurs des coins²  :tired:

----------


## Guest

> http://www.papygeek.com/wp-content/u...02/troll21.jpg
> 
> Et le guide qui va avec : http://www.nioutaik.fr/index.php/200...l-art-du-troll
> 
> Et le pop-corn. Ne pas oublier le pop-corn 
> 
> Au moins, la prochaine fois, nous aurons droit à de véritables trolls professionnels, capables de déchainer les fureurs des coins²

----------


## ToasT

> http://www.papygeek.com/wp-content/u...02/troll21.jpg
> 
> Et le guide qui va avec : http://www.nioutaik.fr/index.php/200...l-art-du-troll
> 
> Et le pop-corn. Ne pas oublier le pop-corn 
> 
> Au moins, la prochaine fois, nous aurons droit à de véritables trolls professionnels, capables de déchainer les fureurs des coins²

----------


## Cranesec



----------


## Gamel

> Les règles des sports (et les consignes données aux arbitres, ce qui change aussi la façon de jouer) évoluent au fil des années. C'est d'ailleurs marrant ton analogie, parce que le basket est justement en train de changer son terrain, ainsi que la règle de passage en force sous le panneau.


 Bah je le sais bien parce que j'ai joué au basket pendant très longtemps, les règles peuvent parfois changer un peu sans que ce soit gênant (la suppression des entre-2 sauf au début de match c'est un super changement par exemple). Mais tant à cs que dans les sports co, y'a des règles pourries qui subsistent : genre quand les arbitres sifflent nimporte quoi (les contres par derrière notamment), le savent mais font comme tout le monde. Si tu veux changer ces règles "pourries", tu risques de déséquilibrer le jeu, à cs c'est vrai aussi, et il faut rajouter les bugs.

----------


## nahar

CS est un jeu.

----------


## MystereGomme

> Par exemple, essaye de prendre ça en exemple.
> OLOL IL SAY RAYPAYTAY.


Hein ?  ::huh::  Ça et le reste de ton post, c'est tout sauf compréhensible.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Hahaha. Non mais excuse-moi percolator, mais relis-toi. Sereinement.


Pourtant elle est pas con sa question.

Essaie de définir en quoi CS (ou starcraft, quake 3 ou n'importe quel jeu utilisé en compétition) est un jeu et pas un sport. En quoi le jeu se différencie du sport. Parce que moi, j'ai pas d'idée qui ne se fasse pas immédiatement écraser par un contre-exemple.

Les "c'est un sport" "mais non gros naze c'est un jeu", ça tourne en rond. Ca peut aussi être rigolo, mais dans ce cas ça ne vaut pas le coup de se mettre dans cet état, avec insultes à la clé, et tournée générale de ridicule.

----------


## Blackogg

> Les "c'est un sport" "mais non gros naze c'est un jeu", ça tourne en rond. Ca peut aussi être rigolo, mais dans ce cas ça ne vaut pas le coup de se mettre dans cet état, avec insultes à la clé, et tournée générale de ridicule.



Le troll, c'est un sport  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Guest

Trolling is a art.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Et le guide qui va avec : http://www.nioutaik.fr/index.php/200...l-art-du-troll


C'est vraiment le MAL ce lien que tu donnes! C'est dangereux de le laisser trainer comme cela, imagine qu'il y ai des gens qui le lisent, et que l'idée se répandent sur la terre entier et touche tout les forums du net! 
Il y aurai des trolls partout!... 

oh wait...  ::O: 

/partEleverDesChevresSeulDansLaMontagne

----------


## ToasT

> Pourtant elle est pas con sa question.
> 
> Essaie de définir en quoi CS (ou starcraft, quake 3 ou n'importe quel jeu utilisé en compétition) est un jeu et pas un sport. En quoi le jeu se différencie du sport. Parce que moi, j'ai pas d'idée qui ne se fasse pas immédiatement écraser par un contre-exemple.
> 
> Les "c'est un sport" "mais non gros naze c'est un jeu", ça tourne en rond. Ca peut aussi être rigolo, mais dans ce cas ça ne vaut pas le coup de se mettre dans cet état, avec insultes à la clé, et tournée générale de ridicule.


Effectivement, ça va tourner en rond. Mais dans un sport, y'a une notion de dépassement des limites physiques, je pense, en plus du jeu.

----------


## Cranesec

> Effectivement, ça va tourner en rond. Mais dans un sport, y'a une notion de dépassement des limites physiques, je pense, en plus du jeu.


Les sports d'adresse ne serait pas des sports alors ?

Curling, Golf, Petanque, Tir à l'arc, etc ... ?

----------


## gripoil

> Les sports d'adresse ne serait pas des sports alors ?
> 
> Curling, Golf, Petanque, Tir à l'arc, etc ... ?


Euh tir a l'arc c'est physique hein, curling surement aussi.  ::ninja:: 

Pis y'a des sports qu'on aura toujours du mal a appeller sports. Mais le e-sport a mes yeux ça reste plus loin du sport ... que les sports déjà bizarres. Peut être tout simplement que le sport c'est quelque chose d'universel et que bah CS ça parlera vraiment pas a n'importe qui.

----------


## Cranesec

Vaste débat, c'est certain.
Bon, au moins, on pourra toujours montrer du doigt les joueurs de Bridge et de Poker! Du sport! Les nazes! Haha!

----------


## ToasT

> Les sports d'adresse ne serait pas des sports alors ?
> 
> Curling, Golf, Petanque, Tir à l'arc, etc ... ?


Curling, y'a un effort. Golf, y'a un effort. Tir à l'arc, y'a un effort. La pétanque, après...

----------


## Sheraf

Moi je rentre du boulot, j'ai lu que la dernière page, et je vais pas lire le reste.

Et je pense que l'e-sport c'est un sport.

Un sport de merde, certes, mais un sport quand meme. C'est plus fatiguant que les flechettes ou le billard, et on appelle ça comment quand on joue au niveau pro?

Et puis on s'en fout que ce soit pas populaire et que ça touche que peu de monde. La pétanque à la télé ça doit toucher, mondialement parlant, largement moins de monde que starcraft. Donc bon...

----------


## CaeDron

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sport#D.C3.A9finitions

----------


## gripoil

> http://www.picus.ch/images/Produits/...orn%20vrac.jpg
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sport#D.C3.A9finitions


CS ça date d'avant ou après 1921 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> de coordination, d'adresse, 
> Une activité institutionnalisée, ses règles tendent à être identiques pour l'ensemble de la planète
> Une pratique majoritairement orientée vers la compétition
> Une pratique fédérée (sous la tutelle d'une fédération)


Ca colle.

----------


## Baal-84

CS c'est à mon sens le jeu d'une génération tellement à fond dans son truc et opposé au moindre changement qu'en réalité elle n'a pas vraiment vieilli. Le problème c'est qu'au départ elle avait 14 ans  ::P: 

Et allez, on va repartir pour 10 pages :D

Et puis oui, on s'en fout que ce soit un sport. Une équipe avec des costume d'oiseaux et un balais dans le cul qui tourne en rond en se lançant des chatons, pour peu qu'il y ait une fédération et des règles, ça devient un sport, et ça n'en est pas moins nase ...

----------


## Koj

Oh et puis zut.
J'allais écrire un post vachement intelligent censé apporter une vision non explorée du débat, mais je me contenterais de ça:

----------


## Halp

Et on retrouve là tous les rageux qui déversent leur haine de s'etre fait owned depuis toujours sur CS. Sans savoir ni tirer ni viser, avec des reflex de grand mère. Franchement je compatis. Ca doit etre dur le complexe mentale que vous avez dû subir par tous ces Kévins de 14 ans plus adroit avec une souris et un clavier que vous.

Et la solution toute trouvée : _se jeu ilé tou buggé et pis c po un spaurt meme po mal menfou je go sur TF2 avec que des gen kom moa ! NA. Oui j'ai même pas 30 ans et je suis déja aigri keskya ?_



Et votre troll, c'est un sport ou pas ?

----------


## Morgoth

Joli Troll. Ça mérite au moins la moyenne.

----------


## KiwiX

> Joli Troll. Ça mérite au moins la moyenne.


Il a pas tout à fait tort.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## le faucheur

> Il a pas tout à fait tort.


N'importe quoi.

----------


## Morgoth

Certes, en partie. Mais ça me fera toujours marrer d'entendre parler de précision / d'imprécision sur un jeu avec une balistique à chier... :-)

----------


## Mephisto

> Et on retrouve là tous les rageux qui déversent leur haine de s'etre fait owned depuis toujours sur CS. Sans savoir ni tirer ni viser, avec des reflex de grand mère. Franchement je compatis. Ca doit etre dur le complexe mentale que vous avez dû subir par tous ces Kévins de 14 ans plus adroit avec une souris et un clavier que vous.
> 
> Et la solution toute trouvée : _se jeu ilé tou buggé et pis c po un spaurt meme po mal menfou je go sur TF2 avec que des gen kom moa ! NA. Oui j'ai même pas 30 ans et je suis déja aigri keskya ?_
> 
> 
> 
> Et votre troll, c'est un sport ou pas ?

----------


## Jean Pale

La balistique de cs est précise Morgoth, mais empêche le tir en full auto. Je trouvais ça à chier, maintenant je demande à ce que le full auto soit encore plus imprécis.

----------


## Dark Fread

> La balistique de cs est précise Morgoth, mais empêche le tir en full auto. Je trouvais ça à chier, maintenant je demande à ce que le full auto soit encore plus imprécis.


On s'en fout. 

:élèveledébat:

----------


## KiwiX

> N'importe quoi.


Non.

:argumentation:  ::ninja:: 

Les aigris qui accusent le jeu alors qu'ils ne savent rien aligner, y en a partout. Le prétexte d'aller sur un autre jeu n'est peut-être pas toujours valable, mais j'en ai vu.

----------


## Jean Pale

Halp a beau être un peu agressif, il n'a pas tout à fait tort comme dit Kiwix. Beaucoup de joueurs (dont moi avant) n'aiment pas cs sans avoir pris le temps de comprendre que c'était eux qui clochaient, et pas la balistique ou je ne sais quoi.

----------


## KiwiX

Sauf que toi, on sait que c'est dans la tête que ça cloche donc on te pardonne.  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

Non mais, je ne visais pas que CS, mais les jeux sous Source en général. Là je me refais des parties de DoD:S, et c'est pareil. La balistique n'est pas ce que je nommerais de "précise".

C'est même, heureusement assez rare, totalement fantaisiste sur certains tirs.

----------


## KiwiX

> Non mais, je ne visais pas que CS, mais les jeux sous Source en général. Là je me refais des parties de DoD:S, et c'est pareil. La balistique n'est pas ce que je nommerais de "précise".
> 
> C'est même, heureusement assez rare, totalement fantaisiste sur certains tirs.


J'ai réinstallé DoD:S d'ailleurs, faut qu'on se fasse des parties. Mais genre, pas avec toi dans ma team, je ne veux pas être fini involontairement à la grenade par tes soins  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

Impec', tu serviras de pigeon d'argile à ma MG42.

----------


## Jean Pale

> ma MG42.


Et après tu parles de précision.  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

C'est compensé par la cadence de tir.  ::siffle::

----------


## Halp

> Non mais, je ne visais pas que CS, mais les jeux sous Source en général. Là je me refais des parties de DoD:S, et c'est pareil. La balistique n'est pas ce que je nommerais de "précise".
> 
> C'est même, heureusement assez rare, totalement fantaisiste sur certains tirs.


Nan mais toi t'en tiens une sacré couche. Tu accuses la balistique de ta nullité ? Soit. Disons que c'est la balistique qui ne va pas( ce qui est n'importe quoi hein, bien sûr). MAIS LES AUTRES AUSSI ALORS. Les autres ont une meilleur balistique ? je ne crois pas....

Donc tu n'as plus d'excuse. C'est pas grave d'etre nul sur CS tu sais. Tiens regarde les stats de TF2 : des millions de gens sont comme toi !!! tu n'est pas seul !!!

----------


## Morgoth

Je n'ai jamais prétendu être un l33t r0xx0r PGM de CS. Par contre j'y ai joué assez (CS + CSS) sans compter les autres jeux Source pour savoir que la balistique y est plus que moyenne.

Par contre toi aussi tu m'as l'air d'en tenir une de couche, mais venant d'un joueur de CS ça ne m'étonne absolument pas. lolz.

Et comme tu le dis si bien toi-même, être nul à un jeu aussi moyen (restons polis) que CS, c'est pas franchement un drame.

Si tu veux continuer le Troll, pas de problème, bon, on risque effectivement de tourner en rond assez vite. :-)

Viens faire une partie sur IL-2 sur Internet (je sais, rien à voir avec CS mais il y des armes à feu certes intégrées aux ailes des avions), tu verras ce que c'est qu'une balistique digne de ce nom et des mecs sachant viser (je n'en fais pas tout à fait partie mais ça vient).

Bref...  ::zzz::

----------


## Jean Pale

Tu dis ça tu dis ça, on va te convertir nous tu vas voir.  ::ninja::

----------


## ToasT

De toute façon, et vu que c'est un peu de la nécrophilie ce bump, je vais mettre fin à la discussion en précisant que CS (source ou pas) c'est comme tout les autres FPS, c'est un point&click.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> De toute façon, et vu que c'est un peu de la nécrophilie ce bump, je vais mettre fin à la discussion en précisant que CS (source ou pas) c'est comme tout les autres FPS, c'est un point&click.


Mon Dieu.  ::mellow:: 
Il a raison.

Halp t'as le droit d'exposer ton point de vue, pas de virer agressif.

----------


## Halp

Je suis pas plus agressif que Morgoth ^^

D'ailleurs, en guise de réponse, il continu a parler de balistique pour se dédouaner. Preuve qu'il n'a rien compris au post auquel il répondait...


IL-2 sturmovik un truc comme ça ?  HAHAHA fait moi rire. T'aurais au moins pu faire l'effort de prendre un exemple à peu près crédible. Genre Arma 2 .

----------


## Morgoth

Euh, je n'ai jamais accusé la balistique d'être la responsable de mes échecs. D'ailleurs, il y a eu une époque où je me débrouillais bien sous CS, m'enfin, comme on dit : cool story bro'.

Je réagissais à ta première intervention où tu fais un amalgame entre joueurs "ratés" de CS _car ne sachant pas viser_ et ceux de TF2.

D'où mon intervention, sur la balistique de CS, et ta remarque sur le fait de savoir / ne pas savoir viser.

Je me doute bien que l'on peut faire avec cette balistique moyenne, mais elle reste moyenne néanmoins, et c'est tout de suite, de mon point de vue, assez rigolo de parler de précision ou non dans ce cas précis...

----------


## KiwiX



----------


## Morgoth

> JIL-2 sturmovik un truc comme ça ?  HAHAHA fait moi rire. T'aurais au moins pu faire l'effort de prendre un exemple à peu près crédible. Genre Arma 2 .


OK, je vois le genre de zigoto. Abruti.  ::|:

----------


## KiwiX

> IL-2 sturmovik un truc comme ça ?  HAHAHA fait moi rire. T'aurais au moins pu faire l'effort de prendre un exemple à peu près crédible. Genre Arma 2 .


Non mais là, je ne peux plus te défendre, mec  ::o:

----------


## Halp

> OK, je vois le genre de zigoto. Abruti.


il m'a traité d'abruti Monsieur l'arbitre  ::cry:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 20h35 ----------




> Non mais là, je ne peux plus te défendre, mec



Rapport entre un jeu d'avion et un FPS ?

----------


## ToasT

> Rapport entre un jeu d'avion et un FPS ?


Dans les deux on tire sur des pixels après avoir passé une journée de merde ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Ca s'impose :

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Merci de redescendre tous d'un ton et de lâcher l'affaire. Cette discussion est vide de tout intérêt et surtout emplie de flood.

Halp tu fais remonter un topic pour balancer un troll et tu joues les victimes après. Viens pas te plaindre de te prendre des cailloux quand t'es le premier à en lancer. Surtout qu'à balancer des grosses pierres dans la mare de la connerie, tu finis par éclabousser tout le monde.

Maintenant, CS, personne n'en n'a rien à foutre, pas plus que des skillz ou non des posteurs trainant par ici. Discutez de la news, calmez-vous bien gentiment, ou ça finira mal.

----------


## Halp

CPC a un problème avec CS on dirais. Sujet tabou  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Non, ça n'est pas un sujet tabou. Mais les guéguerres de clans de joueurs, les comparatifs de skillz ou les "_woua t 1 n00b tu c pa joué lol_" (qu'ils concernant CS ou n'importe quel autre jeu) alimentant des trolls vieux de presque 15 ans c'est pas vraiment notre truc par ici.

----------


## CaeDron

> Non, ça n'est pas un sujet tabou. Mais les guéguerres de clans de joueurs, les comparatifs de skillz ou les "_woua t 1 n00b tu c pa joué lol_" (qu'ils concernant CS ou n'importe quel autre jeu) alimentant des trolls vieux de presque 15 ans c'est pas vraiment notre truc par ici.

----------


## Halp

Bah fallait peut etre pas lancer le sujet avec une news largement trollesque, nan ?

Moi je ne fait que donner mon avis sur ce sujet, m'voyez ...

----------


## ToasT

La rédac a le droit de troller, c'est la rédac.

----------

